# Have a drink on me!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.cartoline.it/pics/_zoom_flash.htm?immagine=scherzi_150404


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Very good, made me chuckle :lol: 

Some of the drinks I have had from vending machines in the past, it wouldn't surprise me in the least :lol:


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

Now I know why the cappucino in my local railway station has such a frothy head!


----------

